# support de la hd en 1080p ?



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

bonjour

est ce que l'appletv, une fois hacké, permet le support de films en 1080p ? ou est ce bridé et limité au 720p uniquement ?

merci


----------



## flotow (31 Mai 2008)

en fait, meme pas hacké, il lit les films en 1080p


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

pourtant de nombreuses infos disent le contraire, d'ou mon etonnement et ma question


----------



## flotow (31 Mai 2008)

il ne faut pas confondre location des films sur iTS et la lecture d'un support


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

peux tu me donner des liens concrets s'il te plait car sur plusieurs forums FR et US, l'apple TV est annonce comme ne supportant pas le 1080p, je ne parle pas des films en location itunes


----------



## flotow (1 Juin 2008)

> TV compatibility
> Compatible with enhanced-definition or high-definition widescreen TVs capable of 1080p/1080i 60/50Hz, 720p 60/50Hz,



@Apple

hormis que ce ne soit pas dis clairement 



> A firmware update for the Apple TV's HDMI video hardware that enables 1080p output through upconversion.



@AppleInsider


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

le fait que tu puisses brancher l'appleTV sur des teles compatibles 1080p ne veut pas dire que l'appleTV affiche des videos en 1080p

ton 2e lien le dit

* The existing hardware will never be able to decode or output 1080p video in full native resolution*. However, the new Take Two software enables 1080p output in the unit's HDMI subsystem to scale up its 720p content and deliver it as a 1080p signal to TV sets that support 1080p display.

c'est de l'upscaling, pas du vrai support

meme sur les forums d'Apple, il est clairement dit que le 1080p n'est pas supporte en standard
ma question concerne donc cette fonction une fois l'appleTV hacké

si des possesseurs d'appleTV pouvaient me renseigner 

merci


----------



## ipascm (5 Juin 2008)

pour ton info, le signal peut etre effectivement en 1080p, mais il s'agit d'upscaling 720p, cela dit, et à preuve du contraire, bien malin est celui qui peut véritablement faire la différence sur un film entre les deux formats (sauf en regardant à 3 cm un film du genre microcosmos) mais cela n'est que mon avis evidemment.

si déja, un écran avec une vrai résolution 720p est connecté à un apple TV et en regardant une vidéo enregistrée en 720p, ca donnera un signal vraiment pas mal, pour s'en convaincre, regarder le hubble cast HD ( ce qui ne sera pas le cas, avec une dalle 1366*758) 

J'insiste mais regardez avec attention vos résolution natives ou alors passez direct en full, mais bon du coup les formats 720p ne passeront pas aussi bien sur un full que sur un écran 720, bref,c'est tout de meme pas simple, vivement qu'on trouve un format définitif (ok c'est hors sujet mais ca me gave un peu)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)

merci

j'ai eu la reponse sur les forums Apple


----------



## obeone (22 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> merci
> 
> j'ai eu la reponse sur les forums Apple



Bonjour Enzo, alors quelle-est-elle?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

c'est marque plus haut


----------

